# At Last, the 1948 Show (pre-Python)



## Jeffbert (Apr 9, 2018)

I tried watching R&M's Laugh-In, but could not even take 10 minutes of it. Fortunately, Prime had some suggestions, including this one.
Here is an image from episode 1:



FOUR YORKSHIRE MEN  sketch
This sketch would become rather popular when performed on MPFC. 

The blurred guy at far right would go on the be Igor in Young Frankenstein. Marty Feldman is uttering the last line of the sketch.

So, anyway, I found this show featured humor similar to that of MPFC, though so far (I have watched all but 2 of the available episodes), this was the only sketch that was carried over.


----------



## J Riff (Apr 10, 2018)

Yuss. I first saw Cleese on David Frost show - John was dressed in a business suit, pushing a baby carriage and he ended up up in a tree with that baby carriage...  never have seen that since, but there's a lot of pre-python stuff out there.


----------



## Jeffbert (Apr 10, 2018)

I heard of the DF show on a documentary about the pre-Python activities of the guys. I have never seen the show, though.


----------

